# A interesting experience yesterday!



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I have never owned a real piano ,my father owned one my former step mother likey still has.
I decided to give myself to composition 30 years ago and always have had electric keyboards.
I had never heard a piano tuned nevermind an organ.

I volunteer one day per week every friday at a local soup kitchen which is house in a church basement.
And yesterday they were having the church organ tuned and at first I did not realize what was going on ,I just wondered on the wierd random sounds.
It became obvious the organ was being tuned ,although in one way anoying and obtrusive it was also a great thing to experience.
Most of it was random noise but I also knew A440 when I heard in tune.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I used to be part of the cleaning team at my parish church. One day the organ tuner arrived just after we'd started (having been booked for then by the intermittently competent organist) and asked if we'd stop, but we said no - we were all volunteers with other things to do besides so, if we didn't do it then, it wasn't going to get done at all until next time. Tuner seemed a bit miffed but got on with the job so we ended up with a soundtrack similar to yours, accompanied by the sounds of vacuum cleaners. I couldn't help thinking Charles Ives or Stockhausen would have liked the result!


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

(Older) organs are rarely tuned to 440Hz nor anything approaching a contemporary pitch. That's a very serious annoyance for other instruments playing with them. In the best cases, the organ can be brought to a clean semitone lower than 440, 442 or 443Hz.

Interesting at a piano is when the 2 or 3 strings an a choir have slightly different pitches.


----------

